# [Dringendes Problem] Word Formular



## Mark (23. Juni 2001)

sorry, das ich das hier poste, aber ich habe keinen passenden bereich gefunden

ich möchte (muss) ein word-formular erstellen. in diesem soll an 2 stellen die laufende rechnungsnummer auftauchen - und zwar automatisch. damit noch nicht genug. die nummer soll sich bei jedem aufruf des dokumentes (am besten immer nach dem drucken) um 1 erhöhen.

wer weiss rat? (am besten bis montag - *langsam nervöswerd*)

gruss
mark


----------



## Rene (23. Juni 2001)

Hi,

da musst du dir wohl ein VB-Script schreiben! Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich hab noch nie von einer solchen Funktion gehört.
Vielleicht findest du hier im Folienpool für Trainer etwas.
http://www.herdt.de/ 


René


----------



## knoppi (4. Oktober 2001)

Hi Mark,

schau mal unter:

http://www.spotlight.de/zforen/msw/m/msw-1000273530-22280.html

möglicher weise hilft Dir dieser Beitrag.

Gruss, Knoppi


----------

